# Critical Skills Visa/Waiver



## Maggs254 (Sep 9, 2019)

Good day, 

I hope you are all good and keeping safe.

I know PR applications will be starting next week.

My little sister is currently on a study visa studying Nursing (Honors) and she is completing end of this year, which will leave her without a visa once she has completed.

I just want to find out what she needs to do while waiting for PR applications to open up next year, because as from next year she has to do community service in order for her to graduate.

Can she immediately apply for Critical Skills Visa lets say before her visa expires or she needs to apply for a waiver/temporary visa?

Your help will be truly appreciated.


----------

